#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-20
<mukul> hi
<dfarning> mukul, hello
<mukul> dfarning, Everytime I ssh into sunjammer and type bipmkpw and enter my password I get a different hash. Why is it so?
<mukul> hi alsroot
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot: Please check your mail.
<alsroot> mukul: could you forward it to sugar-devel@ as well
<alsroot> mukul: also attach [DESIGN] tag to email to sugar-devel@, it would be useful to hear designers notes
<mukul> alsroot, but mistakenly I sent the message before your message relating to the DESIGN tag :( . Will that be alright or should I resend the message?
<alsroot> mukul: never mind then
<mukul> alsroot, but how will a variable flag retain its value.
<alsroot> mukul: you can you object level variable, i.e. self._alter_already_shown
<alsroot> *you can use
<mukul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/497054/ Is this how it should be done?
<mukul> alsroot, I have entered a statement self._FLAG=1 at the top of the file
<mukul> alsroot, It does not yield the desired result
<alsroot> mukul: but in your code, self._FLAG will be all time 0 after leaving "if .free_space <.."
<alsroot> mukul: the idea was set to non 0 if alert was already shown
<alsroot> mukul: hmm, or default self._FLAG value is 1?
<ishan> alsroot, the changes are working fine
<alsroot> mukul: btw better to initialize object vars in __init__
<mukul> I entered self._FLAG=1 at the top of the file. Shouldnt it be the default value
<alsroot> ishan: could you pastebin your patch
<ishan> alsroot, havent created the patch yet
<ishan> but the changes are working fine
<alsroot> mukul: better to have more inormative names rather then just "flag"
<ishan> actually i was making some mistake in the code i was writing
<ishan> alsroot, check http://pastebin.com/wCnCsCK8
 * ishan is away for dinner
<mukul_afk> alsroot, Whenever I make any changes to the file journalactivity.py the journal does not appear. Why is it so
<alsroot> mukul_afk: could be python errors, check shell.log
<dfarning> mukul, I reset you hash.
<dfarning> does it work now?
<mukul> dfarning, Yes it works fine now
<alsroot> mukul: a couple of notes, better to wrap cursor setting to try..except block
<dfarning> mukul, +1 with regard to getting a different hash everytime.... http://www.15seconds.com/issue/000217.htm
<alsroot> mukul: also, in most cases you won't see busy cursor because you set it in one glib loop iteration, you need to set cursor to busy and call the rest of code in idle_add handler (see gtk/pytgtk docs)
<lfaraone> dfarning: btw, several additional packages were recently synced, so we can probably add them to the package list.
<dfarning> manusheel, ^^ can you ask neeraj to rebuild usr-meta with the new packages.
<manusheel> dfarning: Sure. I'll ask him.
<neeraj_> dfarning, can u add sugar-record-activity and sugar-irc-activity to http://usr.sugarlabs.org/seeds/ubuntu-sugar-remix.maverick/ubuntu-sugar-remix
<neeraj_> only these two activities seems to be present in maverick but not in the usr-meta package acco to http://qa.ubuntuwire.org/multidistrotools/sugar.html
<dfarning> neeraj_, done
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-21
<neeraj> dfarning, I have updated the usr-meta package, but I don't think we can send the package to maverick now.
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<dipankar> manusheel, hello sir
<manusheel> dipankar: Did you look at the file I had send you?
<dipankar> manusheel, just a minute
<manusheel> dipankar: Back.
<dipankar> manusheel, I am unable to find the file, can you please send it again?
<manusheel> dipankar: sure.
<manusheel> dipankar:
<manusheel> dipankar: buddymenu.py
<dipankar> manusheel, found it
<manusheel> dipankar: Great.
<manusheel> mukul_afk: Hi Mukul. Kindly change your nick to mukul.
<dipankar> manusheel, sir, I have already checked that, line no. 60 is the required portion of code
<manusheel> dipankar: Yes, correct.
<dipankar> manusheel, and the function : friends.get_model().has_buddy(self._buddy) also works perfectly fine
<manusheel> dipankar: Right.
<dipankar> manusheel, after that how to proceed?
<manusheel> dipankar: There is one clear method that I thought would work out well.
<manusheel> dipankar: Let me discuss that.
<dipankar> ok
<satellit_> dfarning: re USR 907 Is CP software update able to be used? just did apt-get update apt-get upgrade.....
<dfarning> satellit_, It should work.... let me spin a new one
<satellit_> shows a large number of available applications to upgrade
<satellit_> does it point to aslo or your repo?
<satellit_> 907
<dfarning> satellit_, ok 921 will be done in a couple of hours. the apt-stuff is debian/ubuntu specifc packages but the updater in the control panel is stil point to ASLO
<satellit_> ok will not do it and wait for next build :  ) thanks
<satellit_afk> Ian-Daniher: I like your Maple-syrup
<satellit_afk> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Ubuntu#Maple-syrup_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_with_Sugar_and_many_other_applications_for_netbooks
<satellit_afk> have to leave.....
<satellit_afk> Dr appt
<satellit_afk> Ian_Daniher: hello
<mukul> hi alsroot
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> can you help me identify what is the actual problem with bug #484. I'm not able to comprehend it.
<ubot2> mukul: Bug 484 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/484 is private
<dfarning> mukul, do you have a running version of sugar handy to watch what happens before, durning, and after a file download to the journal?
<mukul> dfarning: I have only sugar-emulator on Lucid
<alsroot> mukul: not sure, maybe it is about renaming "Cancel" to "Dissmiss" or about adding "Open in Journal" option, you'd better to ask bug submitter when he appears on #sugar
<dfarning> mukul to understand the bug you will have to actually watch what happens.
<dfarning> mukul, with out trying it for yourself it will never make sense.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-22
<satellit_afk> dfarning: no 921 yet on http://download.sugarlabs.org/usr/
<mukul_> Hi alsroot_
<alsroot_> mukul_: hi
<mukul_> alsroot_, I have made certain changes to the journalactivity.py and the changes are being implemented as I wanted to. Please check if this is correct. http://paste.ubuntu.com/498468/
<mukul_> alsroot_, This is with reference to the mail sent by me to sugar-devel and you regarding the bug #630.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 630 in baz "default directory name contains unnecessary and outdated information" [Medium,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/630
<alsroot_> mukul_: could you pastebin patch
<mukul_> I have not prepared the patch as wanted to check with you.
<alsroot_> mukul_: just pastebin `git diff` output
<mukul_> Ok
<mukul_> alsroot_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/498565/
<mukul_> alsroot_, Please review the patch.
<alsroot_> mukul_: there is no need in using 0/1, boolean type will be more useful (0/1 could assume more values then 0/1)
<alsroot_> mukul_: btw what _already_shown means, already shown modal window or already shown alert :), would be useful to make it more clear
<alsroot_> mukul_: looks like you used tab symbols, you need to use 4 spaces instead
<mukul_> alsroot_, Yes I used tab.
<alsroot_> mukul_: what about several show/not-show cycles, if user free the space and it's getting smaller once more
<mukul_> alsroot_, If it gets smaller once more then alert in journal would still be there.
<alsroot_> mukul_: you mean modal window will appear only once during the same sugar session even if free space was changing from 0 for FULL several times?
<mukul_> alsroot_, I agree with you.
 * alsroot_ prefers to reset modal dialog showing flag after freeing enough space
<alsroot_> mukul_: btw what about shifting user visibility by one level, i.e., from modal/alert to alert/nothing
<alsroot_> or better to alert/nothing/modal-if-free-space-is-too-low
<kandarpk> alsroot_: around ?
<mukul> alsroot_, by your comment <alsroot_> mukul_: there is no need in using 0/1, boolean type will be more useful (0/1 could assume more values then 0/1, did you mean I should use 0 for false and 1 for true.
<alsroot_> kandarpk: yup
<alsroot_> mukul: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot_: can you help me with #1858
<kandarpk> I've submitted a patch and got some reviews
<kandarpk> I'm not able to understand them completely
<kandarpk> http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/026755.html
<alsroot_> mukul: hmm, vice versa, True instead of 1 and False instead of 0
<mukul> alsroot_, Yes I intended to show up the modal dialog button only once in a sugar session and replace it with an alert instead. Is it a usability problem?
<alsroot_> mukul: but modal is the first?
<mukul> Yes exactly
<alsroot_> mukul: but modal is a hard option, better to have it at the end
<manusheel> kandarpk: Hi Kandarp.
<kandarpk> manusheel sir: hello sir
<alsroot_> kandarpk: what you didn't get?
 * alsroot_ found only one reply
<mukul> alsroot_, then how should we define the end when modal should appear?
<kandarpk> alsroot_: http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/027094.html
<kandarpk> sent wrong link earlier
<alsroot_> mukul: light limit, show alert only once, if free space is getting smaller and smaller the critical limit, show modal
<mukul> alsroot_, that seems to be a good idea.
<mukul> alsroot_> mukul_: btw what about shifting user visibility by one level, i.e., from modal/alert to alert/nothing
<mukul> <alsroot_> or better to alert/nothing/modal-if-free-space-is-too-low alsroot_ I didn't get your point.
<alsroot_> kandarpk: well, I guess you need to set font size, at then end better to ask reply authors then me :)
<kandarpk> alsroot_: ok, thanks.
<alsroot_> mukul: just what I said before: light limit, show alert only once, if free space is getting smaller and smaller the critical limit, show modal
<mukul> alsroot_, Ok I guess I'll try to implement that.
<neeraj> dfarning: Hi. , What I should do with updated usr-meta package. I think now we can't request it to sync as final freeze was on 15 sep
<dfarning> neeraj, I would try a exception freeze as the problem is that some sugar packages are not pulled in by the existing USR-meta.
<neeraj> dfarning: Ok.
<satellit_> DFARNING: 921 not built ?http://download.sugarlabs.org/usr/
<satellit_> dfarning: sorry caps lock..
<dfarning> satellit_, the builds must have failed.... let me check/rebuild....
<satellit_> thanks
<dfarning> satellit_,  thank you for testing.
<satellit_> : )
<thangam_arun>  This is Thangamani Arun from Tamil Nadu, India
<thangam_arun>  i have been Translating Sugar applications into Tamil
<dfarning> hey thangam_arun how can we help?
<thangam_arun> now the sugar translation is complete
<thangam_arun> i would like to create a Ubuntu Sugar Remix
<dfarning> thangam_arun, WOW!
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Can you please help me in this
<thangam_arun> We are as FSF Tamil Nadu Team ready to take this to many schools
<dfarning> thangam_arun, I can try.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Thanks.
<dfarning> thangam_arun, can you send my your email?  I'll get back to you this afternoon.
<thangam_arun> sure
<thangam_arun> thangam.arunx AT gmail DOT com
<thangam_arun> dfarning, I will be waiting for you reply
<dfarning> thangam_arun, I'll try to figure something out. normally translations are submitted to olpc/sugar labs and flow downstream to USR.  but in this case we will have to carry patches for a while.
<thangam_arun> dfarning, oh ok
<thangam_arun> dfarning, i would like to include the whole Tamil Translation
<thangam_arun> dfarning, Also i need VM access, Kindly provide me the same
<dfarning> thangam_arun, I must confess I know almost nothing about transation:( but will learn:)
<thangam_arun> :)
<thangam_arun> dfarning, I also sent a mail to you
<dfarning> thangam_arun, thanks got it.
<dfarning> satellit_, The new USR builds are done.  ther are being copied to downloads.sl.o now.  they should be ready in a few minutes.
<satellit_> thanks
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-23
<satellit_> dfarning: burning CD to do install...
<satellit_> install to USB comes up on grub rescue..?
<manusheel> kandarpk: http://activities.sugarlabs.org/en-US/sugar/addon/4222
<kandarpk> alsroot: around ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: yup
<kandarpk> alsroot: I wished to know how could we generate hash of a file
<kandarpk> that is stored in the journal
<manusheel> alsroot: Kandarp is working on SL #2093.
<manusheel> alsroot: Walter provided a pointer on this issue - to compare hash of the files.
<alsroot> kandarpk: datastore launches md5sum command
<kandarpk> alsroot: can we manually use it on some files ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: why not, but since TA files should not be huge, you can use hashlib python library http://docs.python.org/library/hashlib.html to not exec shell process from TA
<alsroot> kandarpk: if they could be big, then you can do the same as ds does, launch md5sum command (didn't try to find better method)
<alsroot> s/didn't try/I didn't try/
<kandarpk> alsroot: OK, thanks.
<kandarpk> will try them
<kandarpk> alsroot: how could we launch md5sum from inside sugar ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: use subprocess module http://docs.python.org/library/subprocess.html
<kandarpk> alsroot: and hashlib is accepting string to generate the hash, how could we provide file as input ?
<alsroot> kandarpk: just read the whole file
<kandarpk> alsroot: ok.
<kandarpk> thanks.
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-24
<satellit_afk> defarning: had a bad time trying to do install to HD with USR latest. CD install to USB HD could not find boot device  made installer USB will try with that. USR runs fine live....: )
<satellit_afk> used external USB HD as before  don't know what happened
<satellit_afk> tried 921 and 922
<satellit_> defarning: error: file not found  grub rescue     when I try to install with either USB or CD USR 922 or 921? will try 907 again to see if different : /
<satellit_> dfarning: FYI: Acer Aspire One will not boot USR on external USB Drive
<USR922-satellit> dfarning: USR-922 with surf-115.xo drag dropped and Analyze and IRC downloaded from ASLO
 * USR922-satellit It turns out that EeePC1000HE would not boot Hard Disk with USR-922....using Acer Aspire One here
<satellit_> dfarning updated http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Ubuntu and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Sugar for USR 922 info
<manusheel> satellit_: Great work, Thomas.
<satellit_USR> opps wrong channel
<satellit_USR> manusheel: I can use Ubuntu Desktop to access all kinds of applications plus sugar-emulator of USR sugar
<satellit_USR> using Xchat on ubuntu 10.10 desktop
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<dipankar> manusheel, hello sir
<manusheel> dipankar: I would like you to work with Ishan on bug no. 2318.
<dipankar> manusheel, sure
<manusheel> dipankar: Kindly get started on bug #2318.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2318 in gnumeric (Ubuntu) "Should be able to add names to cells via context click (heat: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2318
<dipankar> manusheel, looking at it
<ishan> dipankar, sir from i have gathered is that there is a class browsebutton at the bottom of volumestoolbar.py
<dipankar> ishan, What all have you found out
<dipankar> ^^ ishan sorry
<dipankar> ishan, ohk.
<ishan> dipankar, we have to basically copy some part from class volumepalette in palettes.py to display the status bar for journal as well as it comes for external devices
<ishan> *we have to copy some part and modify it
<dipankar> ishan, but mine is showing status bar.
<dipankar> already
<ishan> dipankar, the volumes toolbar is the toolbar which comes at bottom when we open journal
<dipankar> ishan, didn't get you
<ishan> dipankar, sir when you open journal, can you see a toolbar at bottom
<dipankar> ishan, ok
<dipankar> ishan, ok
<dipankar> ishan, now I get it
<ishan> dipankar, great sir
<ishan> dipankar, so basically we have to copy the code from palette.py to the class journalbutton
<dipankar> ishan, so we want the volume to appear just like the sidebars right?
<ishan> dipankar, right
<ishan> dipankar, but there is a big problem
<dipankar> ishan, hehe.
<ishan> dipankar, sir when we make changes in the class journalbutton the journal button disappears from home view of sugar
<dipankar> ishan, ok
<dipankar> ishan, palette.py is in artworks right?
<ishan> dipankar, nope
<ishan> it is present in view folder under sugar in jhbuild
<dipankar> ishan, which dir? path please
<dipankar> ishan, found. Journal right?
<ishan> dipankar,sugar-jhbuild/source/sugar/src/jarabe/view/palette.py
<dipankar> ishan, whats the volumeviewestoolbar.py?
<dipankar> sorry
<dipankar> volumetoolbar.py
<ishan__> dipankar, try the file which i send to you on the sugar installed
<ishan__> your journal button will disappear
<dipankar> ishan__, sure
<dipankar> alsroot, ping
<alsroot> dipankar: hi
<ishan_> alsroot, can you tell me where is the createpalette function present in volumestoolbar.py being called from
<dipankar> alsroot, ^^
<alsroot> ishan_: VolumeButton.create_palette
<alsroot> ishan_: it will be called from invoker
<alsroot> ishan_: see palettewindow.py
<alsroot> ..in sugar-toolkit
<dipankar> alsroot, thanks
<dipankar> alsroot, it for this bug only: http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2318
<alsroot> ..just grep for "create_palette"
<ishan_> alsroot, thanks
<manusheel> dipankar: Did you get an understanding on the issue?
<dipankar> manusheel, yes, somewhat, just check for where we have the journal palette being called
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok.
<mukul> hi alsroot
 * dipankar will brb
<alsroot> mukul: hi
<mukul> alsroot, Can you tell me how to get FONT_SIZE from gconf
<mukul> alsroot, I mean I want to use the font size settings from gconf in turtleart
<alsroot> mukul: you don't need to use gconf directly, just use FONT_SIZE constant from style.py
<mukul> alsroot, Is this the way, how we should use FONT_SIZE self.scale = 0.67 * FONT_SIZE?
<alsroot> mukul: no ideas, it depends on what you are going to achieve
<mukul> alsroot, ok
<dipankar> alsroot, can you explain the flow of calling of create_palette() from JournalPalette() class?
<dipankar> I tried tracking but am unsuccessful
<alsroot> dipankar: invoker will connect to signals like enter to track when cursor under the widget, and after some timeout it will try to open palette, if palette is never created, it will call create_palette
<dipankar> ok
<dipankar> alsroot, what I am thinking is adding a function create_palette() in JournalButton() in sugar/jarabe/journal/volumestoolbar.py
<dipankar> how will that be called?
<dipankar> if I want it to be invoked with the JournalButton
<alsroot> dipankar: JournalButton is already have an invoker (created in base class)
<alsroot> dipankar: you just need to add create_palette(0
<dipankar> alsroot, ok
<dipankar> alsroot, this is strange :?
<dipankar> alsroot, I wrote the code for create_palette() in JournalButton
<dipankar> alsroot, but nothing is happening
<alsroot> dipankar: create_palette was never called?
<dipankar> alsroot, I don't think so
<dipankar> alsroot, here is the modified code
<dipankar> http://paste.ubuntu.com/499819/
<alsroot> dipankar: why JournalPalette and self._mount?, JournalPalette takes different argument (see sources) and there is no self._mount in JournalButton
<dipankar> alsroot, oops, I just got that point right now
<dipankar> sorry
<dipankar> alsroot, not working.
<alsroot> dipankar: see shell.log
<dipankar> alsroot, I passed mount point as '/' and now the journal icon on Home view vanished!
<dipankar> alsroot, ohk, got an error : NameError: global name 'mount_point' is not defined
<dipankar> alsroot, I have removed the error, but still the bug is not removed
<alsroot> dipankar: shell doesn't log other errors?
<dipankar> alsroot, no
<alsroot> dipankar: what palette class you are returning in create_palette()?
<dipankar> alsroot: JournalPalette
<dipankar> alsroot, oops
<dipankar> alsroot, sorry I went to another code by mistake
<dipankar> alsroot, The code that i am using is this one only: http://paste.ubuntu.com/499819/
<dipankar> alsroot, manusheel : The bug #2318, I found something which might work.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 2318 in gnumeric (Ubuntu) "Should be able to add names to cells via context click (heat: 1)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2318
<alsroot> dipankar: what you pass to JournalPalette?, code you posted should not work
<dipankar> alsroot, oops
<dipankar> again
<dipankar> alsroot, I am passing (mount = '/')
<alsroot> dipankar: but JournalPalette does not have mount argument, it has home_activity
<dipankar> alsroot, manusheel : The volume info only appears on buttons where right click works. The particular button in consideration doesn't seem to have a right click event handler
<manusheel> dipankar: Ok.
<manusheel> dipankar: Interesting that it does not have a right click event handler.
<dipankar> alsroot, what is home_activity for?
<alsroot> dipankar: JournalPalette takes only one argument, home_activity
<dipankar> alsroot, would be great if you could provide some info on home_activity, spec. it's use and importance
<alsroot> dipankar: btw do you really need JournalPalette?, it contains item "Show the Journal" which is useless, why not creating new palette w/ only free space progress bar
<dipankar> alsroot, can I do that? Will that be accepted in sugar mainline?
<alsroot> dipankar: why not? just follow regular procedure, post your patch to sugar-devel@ w/ CCing to sugar maintainer, after getting responce, tweak the patch
<dipankar> alsroot, ok. I thought adding a new class will not be accepted :)
<dipankar> alsroot, what about it's argument?
<alsroot> dipankar: well, just post a patch, you think is the best implementation, and wait for reply from maintainer or from other people
<dipankar> alsroot, the home_activity, what is this class?
<alsroot> dipankar: in what context? if you are about what I was meaning, it is was JournalPalette argument
<dipankar> alsroot, ok. But I wanted to know what is that class for exactly?
<alsroot> dipankar: to display free space progress bar (like other volume palettes)
<dipankar> alsroot, thanks
<oly562> hello I have a few questions about sugar
<oly562> is it a GUI for kids?
<oly562> maple syrup with sugar?
<alsroot> oly562: well different people might have different opinions :), but you can grab some info on http://www.sugarlabs.org/ and http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/
<oly562> thanks
<lfaraone> dfarning: should we have a USR Plymouth bootscreen?
<sugar-959c> USR-922 as VirtualBox appliance with edited IRC to log in to #sugar and #ubuntu-sugarteam
<satellit_> lfaraone USR 922 has a non-functioning shutdown in drop down menu of sugar. (have to log off then use right bottom bar to shutdown even if single user logged in...
 * satellit_ confusing
<sugar-959c> testing clone for IRC login.
<dfarning> satellit_, Nice job with the wiki pages!  I'll poke round and see what is causing the install problems.
<dfarning> lfaraone, yes a boot screen would be nice....
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-25
<satellit_> dfarning:http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Ubuntu#VirtualBox_appliance_of_UbuntuSugarRemix  it is just finishing uploading now 30 min to go
<satellit_> defarning: It turns out that it was specifiic to one netbook
<satellit_> no booting
<dfarning> satellit_, Ok thanks.  The underlying maverick code is changing pretty fast so I hesitate  to did too far into the non sugar specific stuff.
<satellit_> virtual box appliance works nicely though
<satellit_> dfarning: It is easy to install updates and post them as we go.....
<satellit_> dinner....afk
<satellit_> dfarning: All files Uploaded
<satellit_> dfarning: Did DL of USR appliance and imported it...Works well here
<dfarning> satellit_, nice
<satellit_> http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Emulator_image_files#VirtualBox
 * dipankar says hi to all
<manusheel> dipankar, ishan: Hello.
<dipankar> ishan, hi
<ishan_> manusheel: Hello
<ishan_> dipankar, hi
<manusheel> dipankar: First, can you explain Ishan the steps to merge the patch with the mainline git. As you explain, I'll add the steps in a doc file for future reference.
<dipankar> ishan_, continuing with last night's bug
<dipankar> manusheel, ok
<ishan_> dipankar, sure
<dipankar> ishan_, lets first discuss how I make the patch
<ishan_> dipankar, sure
<dipankar> ishan_, First you need to clone the mainline git repo of the package you are targeting to modify
<ishan_> dipankar, okay
<ishan_> dipankar, by this you mean the folder i which we are making changes
<dipankar> for e.g to modify the sugar package files: here is the mainline git repository: http://git.sugarlabs.org/projects/sugar/repos/mainline
<ishan_> dipankar, okay
<dipankar> ishan_, patches based on this mainline git repo will be accepted as the patches created from here can be added directly.
<ishan_> okay
<manusheel> dipankar: Team members have this question on the location where you clone the repository. What do you have to recommend in this matter?
<dipankar> ishan_, I don't know much in detail, but Shascha always wanted the patches based on mainline so that he can apply them.
<dipankar> manusheel, ok sir.
<ishan_> dipankar, okay
<dipankar> manusheel, ishan_: I generally clone them in a folder named 'test-s'
<dipankar> in home folder
<ishan_> which in home folder
<dipankar> home folder of Ubuntu
<ishan_> dipankar, okay
<dipankar> its similar to cloning any git repo
<ishan_> dipankar, is it same as we had done for Lp
<dipankar> ishan_, to make things clear. Lets suppose for debian packages, you needed to create a patch, which repo will you use?
<ishan_> dipankar, i think the repo for the package present in debian
<dipankar> ishan_, great
<dipankar> ishan_, similarly, if you want to contribute directly to Sugar, where would you base your patch?
<ishan> dipankar, in the suga repo
<ishan> suga/sugar
<dipankar> ishan, nice.
<ishan_> dipankar, okay i got it
<dipankar> ishan, I think by now you must have got what I wanted to explain :)
<ishan_> dipankar, yes
<dipankar> remember this hierarchy:
<dipankar> Sugar
<dipankar> V
<dipankar> Debian
<dipankar> V
<dipankar> Ubuntu
<ishan_> okay
<ishan_> dipankar, can you also explain the patch numbering system
<dipankar> ishan, patch numbering?
<ishan_> dipankar, what i meant was V1,V2 ......which you did for your patch
<dipankar> ishan_, ok the patch versioning
<ishan_> dipankar, yep
<dipankar> ishan_, the first patch you submit is always v1.
<dipankar> ishan_, if you modify it and upload a new one, then has to indicate that the on you are sending right now is not the first
<ishan_> dipankar, okay
<dipankar> ishan_, in addition to your versions, you also need to mention a snap of previous versions in the changelog,
<ishan_> dipankar, can you explain ^^
<dipankar> e.g v1 was Reviewed-By Sascha Silbe<email-id>
<ishan_> dipankar, okay
<dipankar> changelog is similar to the one in packages, but these are onliner
<dipankar> *one liners
<ishan_> dipankar, okay
<dipankar> just to inform the developers that your previous version was reviewed by another developer
<ishan_> dipankar, like you submitted your V1 for review and had to make some changes for V2- so do we have to make changes in the V1 file or we have to make changes in the orignal file
<ishan_> in order to make V2 patch
<dipankar> ishan_, ohk,
<dipankar> for that follow this simple process:
<dipankar> - first reset the file that you modified
<dipankar> using , git reset in the repo
<ishan_> dipankar, okay
<dipankar> - after completing the modifications add it for commit
<dipankar> using git add
<dipankar> - then run git commit --amend
<ishan_> dipankar, okay means we are making the V2 patch also from the original file
<dipankar> yes
<dipankar> ishan_, otherwise it will be a very long process
<dipankar> alsroot, ping
<ishan_> dipankar, and for git reset we just run git reset command
<ishan_> or there are some attributes to be added
<dipankar> ishan_, sorry I forgot to add them in quotes.
<dipankar> git reset
<dipankar> git add
<dipankar> git commit --amend
<ishan_> dipankar, got it
<dipankar> no more flags to be sent
<ishan_> dipankar, okay
<manusheel> ishan_: Now, try these steps for the bundle id issue, and send the steps to the team in a documented format.
<manusheel> ishan_: You can take up any other issue too that you are more comfortable with. The idea is understanding this process.
<manusheel> dipankar: In reference to your question, which file are you looking at?
 * dipankar is making patch for : http://bugs.sugarlabs.org/ticket/2180
<dipankar> manusheel, that depends on the patch I want to make
<manusheel> dipankar: I was referring to your yesterday's query on right click key handler.
<dipankar> manusheel, like for the above bug I need: jarabe/util/emulator.py
<ishan> dipankar, while making the patch the normal procedure has to be followed right?
<dipankar> ishan, yes, git commit -> write the commit message and save-> then git format-patch HEAD^1
<manusheel> ishan: yes.
<manusheel> same steps.
<ishan_> dipankar, manusheel: check the mail
<dipankar> ishan_, nice
<ishan_> dipankar, thanks sir
 * dipankar wonders what [A [B is?
<dipankar> ishan_, where did you send the e-mail btw?
<ishan> dipankar, only to you
<dipankar> ishan, ohk
<ishan> dipankar, these [A [B were due to the arrow keys pressed
<dipankar> ishan, ok
 * ishan_ is away for 10mins
 * ishan_ is back
<kandarpk> alsroot: hi
<kandarpk> around ?
<dipankar> manusheel_, sir, I am looking for the file containing the key handlers, or in jarabe/view/ dir
<manusheel_> dipankar: Ok. Coming to that directory.
<dipankar> manusheel_, I think this file might be useful: jarabe/journal/objectchooser.py
<alsroot> kandarpk: pong
<manusheel_> dipankar: Why do see this file would be useful?
<dipankar> manusheel_, sir, it has some statements like : self.tree_view.connect('button-release-event',
<dipankar>                                self.__button_release_event_cb)
<dipankar> not sure though
<kandarpk> alsroot: can you help me with #2323
<ishan_> kandarpk, sir i am working on bug #1858
<alsroot> kandarpk: whats the problem?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1858 in gajim "gajim look and feel" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1858
<ishan_> kandarpk, can you provide me any pointers on that
<kandarpk> alsroot: I dont know how to work with clpboard
<dipankar> manusheel_, let kandarpk finish discussing with alsroot, then I will ask him. Meanwhile I will try to dig in more
<manusheel_> dipankar: Ok. Yes, those functions seem useful.
 * alsroot didn't work w/ clipboard as well
<kandarpk> ishan, please see http://lists.sugarlabs.org/archive/sugar-devel/2010-September/027094.html
<kandarpk> it has some replies as well
<ishan_> kandarpk, okay
<alsroot> kandarpk: you can grab some info in gtk docs, http://library.gnome.org/devel/gtk/stable/gtk-Clipboards.html
<kandarpk> alsroot, ok, thanks.
<dipankar> alsroot, I am still working on the volume display in journal view
<dipankar> alsroot, I want to check where I can add a right click option for the journal icon in the journal view
<alsroot> dipankar: you don't need to code it directly, just add create_palette method to create button palette, the rest will be processed by existed code (invoker created by parent class)
<dipankar> alsroot, I already added the create_palette(). but it seems that it is not working
<alsroot> dipankar: did sugar log any errors?
<dipankar> alsroot, no
<dipankar> alsroot, let me check once again
<dipankar> alsroot, today it is showing some error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/500386/
<dipankar> alsroot, sorry about my denial to errors first :(
<alsroot> dipankar: does this error happen after right clicking on journal button?
<dipankar> alsroot, yes
<alsroot> dipankar: could you pastebin your patch
<dipankar> alsroot, the strange thing is, sometimes the error comes and sometimes it doesnt'
<dipankar> alsroot, just asec
<dipankar> alsroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/500389/
<dipankar> alsroot, I will back after sometime. Going for dinner
 * dipankar is off for dinner
 * ishan_ is away for dinner
<manusheel> mukul: Hi Mukul.
<manusheel> Around?
<dipankar> alsroot, sorry, I got disconnected.
<dipankar> dfarning, around?
<dipankar> manusheel, around?
<manusheel> dipankar: Hi Dipankar.
<dfarning> dipankar, yes
<manusheel> dipankar: Did we send the patch to sugar-devel?
<dipankar> manusheel, yes sir. The patch for fullscreen bug has already been sent
<manusheel> dipankar: Great.
<alsroot> dipankar: could pasterbin your entirely patch (`git diff`) otherwise I dunno how code you posted before is intended to work(there are missed symbols)
<dipankar> dfarning, just came across your e-mail on tomeu's guidelines
<dipankar> alsroot, I just added the whole create_palette(). nothing more
<dipankar> alsroot, the original code is without the whole function
<alsroot> dipankar: anyway it is more useful practice to pastebin a patch not a piece of code
 * ishan_ is back
<dipankar> alsroot, ok. Will do that from now.
<alsroot> dipankar: then I dunno why it didn't fail any errors (except you posted)
<dfarning> dipankar, yes.  Bernie set up patchwork a couple of days ago to help keep track of patches.  I just wanted to make sure that you guys were keeping track of your patches.
<dipankar> dfarning, manusheel : Aren't tomeu's guidelines for patches same as Sascha's?
<alsroot> dipankar: could you add debug logging to create_palette and try to right click on joural button to see if your debug was logged
<dfarning> dipankar, yes.
<dipankar> alsroot, you want me to add a debug logging in the func so that if the function is called, a message is sent to log
<dipankar> ?
<alsroot> dipankar: yup, just to be sure that your create_palette was called
<dipankar> alsroot, I added a line: logging.debug('Right Click')
<dipankar> alsroot, but that message is not appearing in shell.log
<alsroot> dipankar: is your loglevel DEBUG?
<dipankar> alsroot, didn't get your question
<dipankar> alsroot, shall I try changing the Level to info?
<alsroot> dipankar: did you set log level to debug, I meant, http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/BugSquad/Get_Logs#Enabling_Sugar_debug_logging
<alsroot> dipankar: otherwise you won't see debug() messages
<dipankar> alsroot, I have already done the settings required
<dipankar> afair
<alsroot> dipankar: got it, see where JournalButton is created, code sets palette manually
<dipankar> alsroot, JournalButton is created? I am unable to get there. please give me two more minutes
<alsroot> dipankar: just grep for "JournalButton("
<dipankar> alsroot, doing
<dipankar> alsroot, found it
<dipankar> volumestoolbar.py; line 46
<dipankar> alsroot, ?
<alsroot> dipankar: as you can see, it sets palette manually, thus your create_palette won't be called
<dipankar> alsroot, as in button.set_palette(Palette(_('Journal'))) right?
<alsroot> yup
<dipankar> alsroot, that means i need to change it here, perhaps change the argument.
<alsroot> dipankar: just remove this line and let create_palette work
<dipankar> so that it calls the JournalButton.create_palette()
<dipankar> alsroot, ok
<dipankar> alsroot, now nothing is showing up
<alsroot> dipankar: see shell.log
<dipankar> alsroot, I think we are expecting this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/500460/
<alsroot> well, not me :)
<dipankar> alsroot, I can find create_palette being called. but how come  'global name 'JournalPalette' is not defined'
<dipankar> ??
<alsroot> dipankar: just read error message, python dunno what is "JournalPalette"
<alsroot> dipankar: did you import this symbol before?
<dipankar> alsroot, here : from jarabe.view.palettes import VolumePalette
<dipankar> ^^ JournalPalette is missing
<alsroot> dipankar: but there is JournalPalette?
<dipankar> alsroot, how about:  from jarabe.view.palettes import VolumePalette, JournalPalette ?
<alsroot> if jarabe.view.palettes contains JournalPalette then it should work
<dipankar> alsroot, ^^ yes it is there. crosschecked
<dipankar> alsroot, now this error : NameError: global name 'home_activity' is not defined
<alsroot> dipankar: I guess error is obvious :)
<dipankar> alsroot, shall i pass no argument then?
<alsroot> dipankar: see JournalPalette sources
<dipankar> alsroot, I can't leave it blank
<dipankar> :(
<dipankar> it takes exactly two arguments
<alsroot> dipankar: yup, btw do you really need JournalPalette
<dipankar> alsroot, I tried some argument: self._home_activity -- not working
<dipankar> alsroot, I guess no
<alsroot> dipankar: hmm, does JournalButton have self._home_activity?
<dipankar> alsroot, no..
<dipankar> alsroot, How can I pass an argument? :P
<dipankar> * I mean which argument to pass
<alsroot> dipankar: just grep source for all JournalPalette objects to know what its argument is
<alsroot> ..and where you can find this argument
<alsroot> ..or ask yourself, do you really need JournalPalette and maybe bettert ot implement new palette class w/ just free space progress bar
<dipankar> alsroot, I would like the second option.
<dipankar> alsroot, since I need to display only volume, not the other options
<alsroot> dipankar: so, go ahead :), use JournalPalette as an example of progress bar
<dipankar> alsroot, but, what was the home_activity about then?
<alsroot> dipankar: Activity class
<alsroot> ..object
<dipankar> alsroot, then I need to send some argument, don't i?
<dipankar> * I will be making a new palette, but I really want to know what can I pass in the argument..:)
<alsroot> dipankar: grep for all JournalPalette invocations to see what its argument is
<dipankar> self._home_activity
<dipankar> alsroot, ^^
<alsroot> dipankar: well, grep for "self._home_activity =" to know where it was set
<dipankar> ok
<dipankar> alsroot,
<dipankar> /usr/share/pyshared/jarabe/frame/activitiestray.py:        self._home_activity = home_activity
<dipankar> /usr/share/pyshared/jarabe/view/palettes.py:        self._home_activity = home_activity
<dipankar> /usr/share/pyshared/jarabe/view/palettes.py:        self._home_activity = home_activity
<dipankar> /usr/share/pyshared/jarabe/desktop/favoritesview.py:        self._home_activity = self._home_model.get_active_activity()
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-09-26
<mukul> alsroot, what is meant by 'transfer a file in sugar'? Does it not mean Copy n then Keep? Or Dragging a file to the journal or from the journal to USB? I don't get what actually is the bug #484
<ubot2> mukul: Bug 484 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/484 is private
<ishan> alsroot, check log for code http://pastebin.com/C8tAassL
<ishan> code changed in volumestoolbar.py http://pastebin.com/TZAxxba8
<ishan_> alsroot, any pointers?
<mukul> <mukul> alsroot, what is meant by 'transfer a file in sugar'? Does it not mean Copy n then Keep? Or Dragging a file to the journal or from the journal to USB? I don't get what actually is the bug #484. Or whether the bug talks about transfer of a file between different users?
<ubot2> mukul: Bug 484 on http://launchpad.net/bugs/484 is private
<mukul> hi manusheel sir
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2011-09-24
<meeting> <hmcahyo-id> hello
<meeting> * hmcahyo has quit (Client Quit)
